#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-07
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir :)
<Ankman> ca va bien?
<kanouk> pas pire :)
<Ankman> :-)
<kanouk> bof cette fois-ci mon ordi est bel et bien planté
<kanouk> depuis la fin de semaine dernière
<kanouk> carte mère morte je crois
<Ankman> hmm
<qwebirc13113> bonsoir
<cyphermox> qwebirc13113, bonsoir!
<qwebirc13113> J'ai un problème avec mes video sur ubuntu
<cyphermox> quel genre de problème/
<qwebirc13113> Je les vois gris mais ya du sons
<cyphermox> c'est pour des vidéos flash ca?
<qwebirc13113> oui 
<cyphermox> je me demande si c'est à cause de la version de flash, il y a peut-être une mise à jour à faire
<qwebirc13113> Les video sur youtube, delymotion, wat... sont grise mais pas les video de youtube sur les sites de jeux
<qwebirc13113> donc je crois pas se sois le flash
<cyphermox> d'ac
<cyphermox> et c'est quelle version d'Ubuntu?
<qwebirc13113> hum je vois sa ou deja?
<cyphermox> en principe, clique dans Système, puis A propos d'Ubuntu
<qwebirc13113> je suis pas très vite vite défois...
<cyphermox> deuxpi, Mobidoy, sipherdee, merci bcp pour l'aide au GeekFest, c'est très apprécié. Je twitte ca tantot ;)
<cyphermox> qwebirc13113, tu y arrives?
<qwebirc13113> 10.10 
<cyphermox> ah
<qwebirc13113> marverick
<cyphermox> ouaip
<cyphermox> je suis pas au courant de quoi pourrait briser seulement quelques vidéos comme ca, à part flash directement
<cyphermox> c'est une nouvelle installation ou alors ca vient de commencer à faire ca?
<qwebirc13113> Sa pourait tu être un incompatibiliter entre firefox et le plugin?
<cyphermox> moi je viens de loader firefox et youtube affichait les vidéos en rose... mais je croyais que c'est à cause de Natty (11.04)
<qwebirc13113> sa fait sa depuis environ 4 jours
<cyphermox> ok
<qwebirc13113> lol en rose
<qwebirc13113> c'est mieux que gris au moins
<cyphermox> pas sur.. on voyait rien
<qwebirc13113> hum toi ton rose et homogene ou tu vois derière?
<cyphermox> non je vois derrière
<cyphermox> si ton gris est homogène, c'est vraiment un bogue avec le plugin flash
<cyphermox> en redémarrant firefox, en principe ca s'arrange
<qwebirc13113> ok je teste
<qwebirc72579> ...
<cyphermox> qwebirc72579, ca marche pas?
<qwebirc72579> le plugin était plus instaler pour une raison X
<cyphermox> besoin d'aide pour le remettre?
<qwebirc72579> sa remarche je me demande juste pourquoi il a déinstaller tout seule et pourquoi j'arrivais alire des video quand meme
<cyphermox> les vidéos étaient peut-être pas flash mais java ou autre
<cyphermox> brb, xchat-gnome c'est tout croche
<qwebirc72579> un lien youtube en java ou autre sa se fait?
<cyphermox> youtube ca serait plus du html5 je dirais
<qwebirc72579> ok maintenan j'ai un bouton gris dans le millieu de ma vidéo pour la lancer je peux l'enlever si oui comment?
<qwebirc72579> Je crois avoir trouver c'est bien Flashblock qui fait le bouton dans ma vidéo ?
<cyphermox> probablement
<cyphermox> je sais pas trop, j'utilise pas ca :)
<qwebirc72579> tu fait bien c'est inutil
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> bon moi je dois aller me coucher -- travail demain
<cyphermox> à plus!
<qwebirc72579> merci
<qwebirc72579> pour ton aide
<Mobidoy> quelqu'un a le liens vers la lettre de "Heads up" pour les release party de Natty ? 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, tu veux dire?
<Mobidoy> y a eu un post sur le site d'Ubuntu ou sur une mailing list avec la suggestion de date... c'est la semaine dernièere je crois ! 
<Mobidoy> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<Mobidoy> Ici.... Comme Etienne demande, Pourquoi parle t'il du 21 avril quand le release est le 28 ? 
<cyphermox> bah y'ont mappé une semaine au complet
<Mobidoy> donc ce serait mieux le 28 pour nous alors :) 
<deuxpi> en fait, deux semaines !
<deuxpi> et deux loco sur trois ont organisé ça la semaine suivante
<deuxpi> :)
<Mobidoy> Vrai :) 
<Mobidoy_> Someone could bust out Mobiddoy pls... I am logged in at work.... Wanna get my nick back :) 
<deuxpi> Mobidoy_: /msg Nickserv ghost Mobidoy
<deuxpi> en passant est-ce que quelqu'un a de l'expérience avec des Radeon 5450 ?
<deuxpi> quelqu'un me pose la question
<Mobidoy_> pas la 5450 mais la 4250 oui... 
<Mobidoy_> -NickServ- You may not ghost Mobidoy.
<deuxpi> Mobidoy_: il faut que tu te login avant
<deuxpi> -> /msg nickserv identify Mobidoy motdepasse
<deuxpi> yay 
<Mobidoy> cool, Merci :) 
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> 'llo
<kanouk> allo Ankman 
<Ankman> :-)
<kanouk> suis en train de configurer mon client irc
<kanouk> pas fait tellement beau dehors aujourd'hui
<Ankman> irssi?
<kanouk> non
<kanouk> xchat
<Ankman> oh
<kanouk> j'ai déjà essayé irssi mais j'arrivais pas à m'en servir
<kanouk> j'ai installé lucid sur mon vieux portable
<Ankman> yep
<kanouk> :-)
<Ankman> tres "old school"
<kanouk> :)
 * Ankman est old school
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> tu es pas si vieux que ça
<Ankman> le client irc j'utilise est 3000 miles d'ici
<Ankman> en Califonia
<kanouk> et c'est lequel?
<Ankman> irssi
<kanouk> en console ce dernier
<Ankman> a server OpenBSD
<Ankman> oui
<kanouk> ah ok
<kanouk> comme je t'ai dit je l'ai déjà essayé mais je comprenais pas très bien son fonctionnement
<Ankman> et je vois film vieille
<kanouk> ?
<Ankman> avec christopher reeve de 1980
<kanouk> lol
<Ankman> deux ans apres Superman I
<Ankman> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quelque_part_dans_le_temps
<kanouk> je regarde
<Mobidoy> QUelqu'un connais une application que je pourrais utiliser pour faire du Copy/Paste en remote dans mes tables de Postgresql, j'ai essayer LibO mais j'ai une erreur de "no sdbc driver was found for the given url"
<kanouk> :(
<Musashimaru> connais pas postgre... j'utilise que mysql
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, tu entends quoi pas copy paste?
<kanouk> Ankman, ton film est peut-être un peu dépassé mais c'est un film de science-fiction
<kanouk> d'après la description que je viens de lire
<Mobidoy> faire du copie coller de données directement dans les table.... MAis je crois que j'ai trouvé le probleme.... 
<Mobidoy> La Version 9 de Postgresql demande JDBC et non ODBC
<Ankman> science-fiction, oui
<kanouk> lol je viens de voir l'acteur
<kanouk> il est mort lui christopher reeve
<Ankman> oui :-(
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-08
<Ankman> c'est LE Superman
<kanouk> science-fiction et en même temps un beau film d'amour
<kanouk> oui le Superman
<kanouk> :-)
<Ankman> j'ai cherchee a films de voyager dans le temps
<Ankman> et trouvee ca et autres
<kanouk> ok :)
<kanouk> tu es bilingue alors tu peux te permettre d'écouter les films en anglais :)
<Ankman> bilingue: allemand et anglais :-)
<kanouk> oh! 3 langues :-)
<kanouk> et français aussi
<Ankman> mon français n'est pas bon
<kanouk> mais tu comprends et le parle quand-même
<Musashimaru> ca sert a rien de parler Allemand, tous les allemands parlent trés bien anglais et/ou francais
<Musashimaru> :)
<Ankman> non
<Musashimaru> presque tous alors... :)
<Ankman> les pres de ... (border) de france
<Musashimaru> C'Est facile l'allemand, ma nièce de 3 ans parle allemand.
<Ankman> wow
<Ankman> elle est allemnde?
<Ankman> lol
<Ankman> allemande
<Musashimaru> Oui! Et alors? elle parle Francais aussi... :)
<kanouk> je reviens
<Ankman> pres de france?
<Musashimaru> Tübingen à cotés de Sttutgart
<Musashimaru> Stuttgart, désolé
<Musashimaru> La mère (ma soeur) est Francaise et le père Allemand.
<Ankman> aaaaaaaaah :-)
<Musashimaru> :)
<Musashimaru> Je suis le seul avec mon père a ne pas parler Allemand dans ma famille.
<Ankman> ok
<Musashimaru> Mais pas besoin de parler Allemand pour se faire comprendre des jolies Allemandes... :)
<Ankman> hehe
<kanouk> re
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<qwebirc68140> Bonjours j'aurais besoin d'un petit programe qui marche pas sur ubuntu mais sur wine pour teste wine
<Lrrr_> Notepad?
<Lrrr_> Il vient avec Wine.
<qwebirc68140> très long a ouvrire... ya des config min pour wine?
<Lrrr_> probablement...
<Lrrr_> n'empêche que ça sera jamais aussi rapide qu'une vraie application
<d2_racing> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-09
<mathben> bonsoir
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<mathben> je suis encore sur mon histoire de can avec slcan
<mathben> ça ne marche toujours pas, il a une chose que je n'ai pas compris. Comment un module fait pour démarrer au démarrage?
<mathben> j'ai ajouté un fichier slcan.ko dans //lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic-pae/socketcan/slcan.ko
<mathben> un / de trop
<mathben> ensuite, j'ai fait depmod -a
<mathben> au démarrage, je dois obligatoirement faire modprobe slcan pour le voir dans la liste des modules
<mathben> et je ne vois toujours pas mon matériel can :(
<mathben> et la plus part des tutoriaux que je trouve, c'est sur du canusb, moi j'ai une carte isa
<deuxpi> mathben: la plupart des modules se font chargé à partir du concept d'"alias"
<deuxpi> deux sec. j'essaie de trouver l'info, mais le site est lent à répondre....
<mathben> merci
<deuxpi> ah pis zut... je suis même pas certain où ça s'en allait
<deuxpi> mathben: le plus simple est peut-être bien d'ajouter le nom du module au fichier /etc/modules
<mathben> deuxpi: merci, ça marche
<mathben> (même si mon problème initial n'est pas résolu ^^)
<mathben> deuxpi: c'est quoi un fichier ko? est-ce qu'un fichier ko peut contenir d'autre fichier ko?
<deuxpi> ko = kernel object, je crois
<deuxpi> où "object" veut essentiellement dire code binaire
<deuxpi> peut-être qu'un fichier ko peut fournir plus qu'un module
<Musashimaru> non, un module c'est un module (une fichier)
<Musashimaru> aprés, qu'un module convient à plusieurs materiel, c'est possible
<deuxpi> oki, merci !
<mathben> c'est pas bien cette commande : cat /dev/cpu0
<mathben> ha, c'est juste sur arch linux :o
<cyphermox> hey MagicFab 
<MagicFab> cyphermox, salut!
<MagicFab> highvoltage, nice pics :)
<MagicFab> IdleOne, Mobidoy_, sipherdee, deuxpi, avoine, moustafa  o/
<moustafa> MagicFab: Yo
<IdleOne> Good morning
 * MagicFab -> back from +3 days of flu + gastro
<highvoltage> MagicFab: :)
<highvoltage> MagicFab: ouch!
<MagicFab> I *need* an Android tablet to keep up :D
<highvoltage> I keep telling myself that too.
<MagicFab> J'ai une question pour les "réguliers' ici - j'aimerais passer le flambeau de "team contact Québec" à quelqu'un.
<MagicFab> je pensais à demander aux intérressés de se postuler sur le wiki, puis ensuite on pourrait procéder à un vote (pas sur Launchpad, mais un autre mécanisme)...
<MagicFab> amorphous1, avoine cyphermox deuxpi highvoltage IdleOne Lrrr_ Mobidoy_ moustafa nekohayo sipherdee starcraftman stgraber txwikinger ^
<MagicFab> j'aimerais avoir votre avis avant d'en parler sur la liste
<nekohayo> perso j'ai pas d'avis particulier excepté que je vais probablement pas postuler pour la présidence ;P
<highvoltage> MagicFab: yeah I guess it would have to be someone who can at least speak half-decent French so it won't be me :)
<MagicFab> highvoltage, y u no French courses ?
<MagicFab> :)
 * txwikinger ne parle pas fracais aussi
<IdleOne> I won't be adding myself but I would nominate either Mobidoy_, cyphermox or moustafa 
<MagicFab> txwikinger, highvoltage your opininon as regulars here is appreciated nonetheless
<cyphermox> MagicFab, yep, condorcet voting
<avoine> MagicFab: c'est intéressant
<IdleOne> oh! deuxpi  also
<MagicFab> ok, so cyphermox just volunteered to manage the voting, good :)
<IdleOne> hahaha
<txwikinger> rofl
<MagicFab> IdleOne is taking care of nominations, excellent
<cyphermox> MagicFab, huh, no. I volunteered to point someone to manage the voting
<cyphermox> I can't manage the voting if I'm a nomination ;)
<IdleOne> nominations are done. I gave 4
<MagicFab> anyways, we can't only do this here, as you know many people/members never come here. I need some more opinions on how to proceed.
 * MagicFab reads http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condorcet_criterion
<txwikinger> launchpad voting is anonymous.. I don't think it makes any difference who sets it up
<MagicFab> mhhh tldr
<IdleOne> did they re-add polls to LP?
<MagicFab> LP voting is disabled now, isn't it ?
<IdleOne> I thought they got removed
<cyphermox> txwikinger, it's more about how it deals with polls and votes than whether it's anonymous
<txwikinger> oh.. did not know they disabled it
<IdleOne> MagicFab: I read something about them maybe being enabled
 * txwikinger wonders why lp has ever been open sourced.. nobody wants to do anything with it anyway
<MagicFab> Seems to be there: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qc/+newpoll (for admins)
<IdleOne> but condorcet has been used for IRCC elections so...
<MagicFab> txwikinger, "can't afford not to" :)
<cyphermox> IdleOne, right. and a few other cases for other elections
<IdleOne> MagicFab: ask akgraner or elky about them. they have experience with condorcet
<txwikinger> MagicFab: I put it in the category "irrelevant"
<MagicFab> txwikinger, depends. Some governments don't.
<cyphermox> so, MagicFab you'll write something up for the list?
<cyphermox> I also re-nominate MagicFab , he's been doing a great job :)
<IdleOne> that is 5 nominations 
<txwikinger> Yeah.. I just mean on the point of feasibility.. I have deleted all the launchpad stuff I put on my laptop at lucid UDS
<txwikinger> Never did anything with it
<IdleOne> first start with an email to the list, ask people to nominate themselves or to nominate someone, give that a week or two. then create poll, give people two weeks to vote.
 * txwikinger seconds IdleOne's suggestion
<cyphermox> yeah, sounds like a great plan
<IdleOne> I would also detail what being "team contact" entails
<IdleOne> all my ideas are great, if I had any will to execute my ideas I would be rich today :)
<txwikinger> hmm.. not sure if you get rich by being an Ubuntu LoCo contact
<IdleOne> MagicFab: can I ask why you decided to give up the position?
 * txwikinger would be twice rich otherwise
<MagicFab> txwikinger, I see your point
<IdleOne> txwikinger: well not all my ideas would make me rich but all my ideas are great :P
<MagicFab> txwikinger, it's actually the other way around :)
<IdleOne> btw someone should take notes and add this "meeting" to the team reports 
 * IdleOne is on a roll with the ideas today
<IdleOne> I better go take a nap before I burn out lol
<cyphermox> yeah
<MagicFab> IdleOne, I'd love to become a regular user again - and having another face there would be nice IMO.
 * txwikinger needs to gain an hour of sleep in advance of the stupid DST coming up
<IdleOne> MagicFab: sounds good.
<MagicFab> naps are good
<MagicFab> txwikinger, :D
<MagicFab> IdleOne, this is logged AFAIK so no need for notes - not informal, just asking the regular IRC people, whose opinions I value a lot.
<txwikinger> Uh.. just started snowing again
<IdleOne> What does the team contact do anyway?
<IdleOne> besides being a rock star like MagicFab 
<txwikinger> Depends on the group
<txwikinger> In one LoCo I am facilitating merely the communication between the LoCo and Ubuntu/LoCo Council/Canonical/new users
<txwikinger> In the other LoCo I am very busy organising stuff 
 * deuxpi lit les 72 pages de backlog... bon matin !
<txwikinger> Allo deuxpi
<IdleOne> yeah, seems like it would be opposite of what I need to be doing.
<cyphermox> deuxpi, salut
<IdleOne> bonjour Mr. deuxpi.
<txwikinger> Est-ce que deuxpi = 6.28.... ?
 * IdleOne needs to distance himself from the computer some
<cyphermox> IdleOne, sit farther :D
<IdleOne> cyphermox: tried that but my keyboard wire is very long
<cyphermox> bluetooth keyboards and mice are great for that :)
<deuxpi> txwikinger: yep... old nick I got when doing my physics degree :)
<MagicFab> IdleOne, my role has been different as I saw the team get from zero to today. Next contact would probably need to focus on events/delegating 
<IdleOne> I don't like wireless peripherals
<MagicFab> that's a good question
<txwikinger> deuxpi: cool
<MagicFab> txwikinger, you're contact for -ca no ?
<txwikinger> MagicFab: yes
<txwikinger> and Kubuntu-de.org
 * MagicFab realizes how that illustrates the "distance" between -ca and -qc :)
<MagicFab> pfew at least I knew that one :D
<IdleOne> I think the distance between -ca and -qc is mostly cultural
<IdleOne> but -qc still likes -ca
<txwikinger> MagicFab: Yeah.. -ca and -qc should do more stuff  together
<IdleOne> long as you guys don't put up any English signs 
<IdleOne> :P
<MagicFab> agreed - right now I can't helpmuch there
 * txwikinger is an immigrant who has no stakes in the language wars
<MagicFab> IdleOne, Y U NO LIKE SPANISH !?@!!
<MagicFab> :)
<IdleOne> I love spanish
 * txwikinger proposes German as the new ond only Canadian official language :p
<IdleOne> I speak Spanish as often as I can
 * txwikinger habla un poquito d'espanol
<deuxpi> mandarin +1 :)
<IdleOne> heck I learned to speak Spanish when I lived in the US
<txwikinger> IdleOne: We can out up anything in French too as long as y'all translate it.. I just do not speak French well enough to do that
<txwikinger> s/out/put/
<IdleOne> I have no problem with French or English. One of the many benefits of having grown up in QC
<sipherdee> txwikinger: yea, it takes time.
<txwikinger> Well.. English is already my second language even I would call it my first one nowadays
<txwikinger> And the Ontarian government is very discriminatory :D
<sipherdee> IdleOne: i grew up in quebec, qc and i must say that my english could be better.  it's more of a montreal thing than quebec. :)
<txwikinger> When we immigrated we wanted to have French language classes from the immigration centre, but they only provided English which we did not need
<sipherdee> txwikinger: wow... :(
<IdleOne> sipherdee: I guess you are right about that, it is a regional thing but there are more French people who speak English in QC than there are English people who speak French in the rest of Canada.
<txwikinger> IdleOne: That is not truwe
<IdleOne> percentage wise
<IdleOne> sheer numbers maybe not
<txwikinger> We have 2 French school distrcits here
<txwikinger> And 2 English ones
<IdleOne> Did you folks hear that QC wants to force students who went to French high school to go to French CEGEP.
<txwikinger> As I am told there is a group of French Ontarians here that btw. do not speak Quebequois ;)
<IdleOne> they say that too many students are going to English CEGEP
<txwikinger> what is CEGEP? college?
<IdleOne> txwikinger: I own a home in Lancaster and the majority of the people in that town speak French.
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> college
<txwikinger> Well.. the majority of people in this town here used to speak German
<sipherdee> that is stupid... this kind of crap is what fuels the language war.
<IdleOne> sipherdee: exactly
<IdleOne> When a person reaches college they have to pay for it, they should be allowed to chose what they are paying for.
 * txwikinger thinks it is better to speak more languages than less
<IdleOne> txwikinger: that is why I speak 4
<txwikinger> IdleOne: cool
 * txwikinger does not have the time to keep current with all 4 languages he has learned
<MagicFab> sipherdee, pls. tone down. I'd suggest that if this off-topic goes for too long, you guys move it to, well, #ubuntu-offtopic - or else
<IdleOne> I think sipherdee was agreeing with me 
<IdleOne> but yeah we better change the subject
<txwikinger> I think this is a discussion of how to bring -ca and -qc closer
<sipherdee> yes, i did.  but let's move on. :)
<MagicFab> IdleOne, I agree. No need for name-calling or else. Out of context (like just happened to me), someone new here may be offended.
<IdleOne> MagicFab: agreed
<MagicFab> just keep the CoC in mind.. and any new users here who may not come here for such display of arguments :)
 * txwikinger needs to get back to work anyway
<IdleOne> txwikinger: don't work too much, boss expects it all the time if you do.
<MagicFab> txwikinger, thanks for hanging around btw - anyone interested in getting both LoCos close should also hang out on #ubuntu-ca
<txwikinger> IdleOne: txwikinger is my boss
<IdleOne> haha in that case ask him for a raise
<IdleOne> lol
<txwikinger> IdleOne: I do all the time.. he always says no
<sipherdee> MagicFab: i came here in regards to the team contact vote. i will follow this closely.
<txwikinger> btw.. in regards to working closer together
<txwikinger> Have y'all any plans for Global Jam? We probably have an event on Saturday
<IdleOne> I think Mobidoy_ and cyphermox are working on something
<IdleOne> not sure
<deuxpi> Yes... we received a proposition for a location by the DevLab guys
<deuxpi> during the GeekFest event :)
<MagicFab> cyphermox, aviez-vous une table au geekfest finallement ? J'attends le rapport :)
<deuxpi> rapport ?!?
<MagicFab> deuxpi, devlab people are great - met them last month
<cyphermox> actually, it didn't quite happen that way, but I thought devLab was a nice group to deal with for stuff like the global jam
<deuxpi> bon bon... je paraphrasais ;)
<MagicFab> deuxpi, ben oui, un petit message pour au moins dire ce qui s'est passé sur la liste ou un blog post.. question d'en intéresser d'autres :)
<cyphermox> MagicFab, j'écris une entrée de blogue tantot, ce midi
<MagicFab> rapport!!?? :)
<cyphermox> hein, rapport?
<MagicFab> cyphermox, +1
<MagicFab> last year: http://www.actionti.com/accueil/octas/octas-2011
<MagicFab> ooops
<cyphermox> avec un peu de chance on aura même du monde du geekfest pour venir au hour ce soir
<MagicFab> --> http://idle-one.blogspot.com/2010/03/geekfest-montreal.html
<deuxpi> je peux mettre à jour le wiki ce midi
<MagicFab> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/view?uname=magicfab&isOwner=true&tags=Geekfest#
<MagicFab> ok, gotta go - merci pour les idées
<MagicFab> ...à suivre
<cyphermox> alright...
<IdleOne> I didn't know my little blog post was a report
<IdleOne> hehe
<deuxpi> j'ai pas fini d'éditer mes photos, mais ça s'en vient
<IdleOne> btw guys, sorry I didn't make it to geekfest (I said I would be there) but things came up and I just wasn't able to come help you folks.
<sipherdee> IdleOne: i hope to see you again soon. maybe at the ubuntu hour in the next weeks...
<cyphermox> deuxpi, don't mind if I put your name in my blog post?
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, même question, ca te dérange si je met ton nom dans mon article sur le blog?
<cyphermox> ca sera sur planet.ubuntu.com
<cyphermox> sipherdee, ^ même question
<deuxpi> cyphermox: pas de problème
<Mobidoy> no problemo
<deuxpi> j'avais déjà 
<deuxpi> écrit un petit billet, mais c'était pas tout à fait "wrap up"/rapport
<sipherdee> cyphermox: pas de problème!
<cyphermox> ok
<sipherdee> bien que je considère que ma contribution a été minimale mais j'ai appris à vous connaître un peu plus et vu comment vous vous adressez aux gens.  je suis content d'être passé!
<cyphermox> moi je met pas mal de tout, en résumé.
<cyphermox> sipherdee, cool, ca fait plaisir que tu sois passé
<IdleOne> did cyphermox kiss everybody who stopped at the table again this year?
<deuxpi> o_O
<sipherdee> IdleOne: yes, the usual...
<IdleOne> hehe
<cyphermox> IdleOne, kiss? you clearly weren't aware of *everything* :)
<IdleOne> deuxpi: se demande pourquoi ya pas eu de bec
<IdleOne> :P
<sipherdee> yes, there was a fur contest on sunday.
<IdleOne> fur contest?
<IdleOne> I don't think I want to know 
<cyphermox> IdleOne, uh... a furry contest
<deuxpi> I was trying to attract people (to me) with World of Goo, but I see I failed :)
<IdleOne> what is that?
<sipherdee> oops, hehe.
<cyphermox> furries?
<IdleOne> yeah
<sipherdee> world of goo was really popular!
<IdleOne> I still don't know what a furry contest is
<sipherdee> i am looking for pictures.
<cyphermox> IdleOne, people in full-body animal suits
<IdleOne> oh
<cyphermox> e.g. a big cat or bear or whatever
<cyphermox> anyway, blog post preview: http://blog.cyphermox.net/b/post-preview?token=DH5XnS4BAAA.lmBt851MotVqri-ih8yLpA.AUeVh1W6rMr1m6vpFYYi5w&postId=5648806569540012372&type=POST
<IdleOne> looks good but the link to picasa does not work
<IdleOne> oh, it's a preview. does that make a difference?
<deuxpi> works for me...
<IdleOne> it's plain text here. no link
<sipherdee> yes, same thing for me with mozilla firefox.
<IdleOne> actually none of the links on the page work for me
<sipherdee> idem.
<deuxpi> o_O la première phrase sur le site ubuntu-qc.org présuppose que tous les systèmes viennent nécéssairement avec Windows ou Mac OS préinstallé
<cyphermox> deuxpi, on peut surement le changer
<deuxpi> :)
<cyphermox> deuxpi, le header du site est trop orange aussi
<deuxpi> orange ?
<deuxpi> si je compare à loco.ubuntu.com, il a l'air plus clair effectivement
<cyphermox> ouais
<deuxpi> whoah et le système de commentaires est spammé à mort
<deuxpi> en gros, le site a l'ai abandonné... :(
<deuxpi> s/ai/air/
<cyphermox> bon, modem cable remplacé
<cyphermox> en principe je devrais déconner moins souvent :)
<deuxpi> si c'était permis par hydro-québec, j'aurais un système avec un backup par panneau solaire </geek> :)
<cyphermox> c'est pas permis?
<cyphermox> j'étais certain que oui
<cyphermox> ca te prend une installation spéciale bien sûr mais tu peux avoir de bons rabais
<deuxpi> c'est que si il y a une panne d'hydro, on est obligé de couper l'output des panneaux
<deuxpi> il faut pas fournir sur le réseau quand le réseau est en panne
<deuxpi> pour ce qui est des rabais, on devrait avoir 100% rabais :)
<cyphermox> ah...
<cyphermox> mais normalement tu devrais avoir un transfer switch qui permet justement de pas fournir sur le réseau en panne
<deuxpi> ouais, mais $$$ :)
<cyphermox> ouais... mais bon, y'a des avantages
<deuxpi> effectivement
<cyphermox> no such thing as a free lunch
<deuxpi> deux gars sur un channel d'OS libre qui se disent ça ;)
<cyphermox> si ca t'intéresse, c'est pas spécifique à Hydro, mais Dustin Kirkland a sur son blog les détails de son setup pour des panneaux solaires
<deuxpi> je devrais blogger là dessus aussi, c'est très geek :)
<cyphermox> rofl
<deuxpi> Kirkland a même packagé les outils de collecte de données pour Ubuntu... j'ai du chemin à faire
<deuxpi> ok... Montréal c'est pas Austin non plus
<cyphermox> en direct de l'heure Ubuntu de Longueuil :D
<Mobidoy> Good Bonne soirée :) Je te souhaite de la visite :) 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, on verra bien :)
<cyphermox> au pire je continue a coder sur nm-applet, je fais un gros cleanup et retravail de ma patch pour l'inclure upstream
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, lui, il se porte bien?
<Mobidoy> Oui, encore sur le dos pour +/- 40 heures mais ca va... C'est pls long qu'autre chose lol... 
<cyphermox> ouin
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, c'est pour ca que c'est pratique un laptop
<cyphermox> juste 24 heures quand j'ai fait mon apendicite, j'étais en train de devenir fou... par contre après j'ai passé un mois à la maison à gosser sur Ubuntu :D
<Mobidoy> apendicite, c'est pire qe moi ca lol.... moi c'est juste un minime trou dans la colonne pour reeuillir du liquide... 
<cyphermox> bah bah bah, c'est pas si pire, j'suis pas mourru
<Mobidoy> roflf 
<cyphermox> ProfNoel, bonsoir
<ProfNoel> Allo cyphermox 
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-10
<cyphermox> bbl
<GringoStar> Hola!
<MaLiXs> qqun sait comment changer la couleur de police des icone
<deuxpi> je sais pas si ça marche encore, mais peut-être que tu peux ajouter de quoi à un fichier .gtkrc-2.0
<deuxpi> ah oui, ça marche encore :)
<deuxpi> bon mon texte est vert lime
<deuxpi> MaLiXs: tu peux prendre l'exemple sur http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89197
<MaLiXs> hmmm desoler si jai pas repond de suite qqun me parlais sur msn ....
<MaLiXs> la technique que tu ma donner deuxpi semble asser complexe
<deuxpi> ah oui?
<deuxpi> en gros tu copies quelques lignes dans un fichier
<deuxpi> le reste c'est des explications 
<MaLiXs> mais je comprend pas pourquoi lorsque je restart nautilus bah le changement ne s'effectue pas
<deuxpi> oh
<deuxpi> est-ce que tu peux copier ce que tu as mis dans le fichier .gtkrc-2.0 sur paste.ubuntu.com par exemple?
<MaLiXs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578165/
<deuxpi> merci
<deuxpi> ben il marche pour moi le fichier
<deuxpi> il est bien nommé ".gtkrc-2.0" dans dossier personnel (/home/nomusager/.gtkrc-2.0) ?
<MaLiXs> oui
<deuxpi> :/
<MaLiXs> sa me fait ... jamais rien ne fonctionne
<MaLiXs> je comprend pas pourquoi sa ne fonctionne pas 
<MaLiXs> je crois je vais devoir utiliser un walpaper plus pale
<Mobidoy> Non mais, il es tu écoeuré d'être alité.... encore 30 heures à faire !!!! 
<MagicFab> sipherdee, ping
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, courage !!
<larriv> bonjour jai un probleme pour conecter mon iphone sur ubuntu 10.10 sa me donne une ereure: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<larriv> bonjour jai un probleme pour conecter mon iphone sur ubuntu 10.10 sa me donne une ereure: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<sipherdee> allo!
<cyphermox> sipherdee, allo
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-11
<mathben> salut
<mathben> j'ai un appareil qui fait du can_usb. driver installer, on voit /dev/usbcanII0. Comment je peux faire pour créer un interface qui serait dans ifconfig qui utiliser /dev/usbcanII0 ?
<mathben> en fait, je me demande si c'est une redirection de /dev/usbcanII0 vers un interface virtuel...
<mathben> ensuite, je crois qu'il faudrait qu'il faidrait que je chercher avec iproute
<GringoStar> Salut
<mathben> salut
<GringoStar> J'ai encore formaté... ils ont finalement réglé le bug de mon driver nvidia qui ne fonctionnait pas avec xorg 1.9 je suis donc maintenant avec ubuntu 10.10
<mathben> nice
<mathben> c'est positif :)
<GringoStar> Tout semble bien fonctionner... pour l'instant...
<mathben> wifi?
<GringoStar> pas testé mais le driver est installé
<GringoStar> J'aimerais savoir combien de temps le log de ce chanel garde en mémoire et comment chercher une information que j'ai écrite ici il y a environ 3 semaines...
<mathben> ho, je sais qu'il a un lien
<mathben> le temps, je ne sais pas, demande au user ubuntulo1
<mathben> je crois que c'est lui le robot qui stock les logs :p
<GringoStar> Je cherchait comment désactiver l'option sleep mode et j'avais écrit la solution ici après plusieurs heures de recherche.
<mathben> ho, lol, moi j'avais fait 5 minutes de recherche et j'avais trouvé
<mathben> j'avais un bouton sur le clavier qui fait sleep et j'ai désactivé le sleep
<GringoStar> Je me souvien que j'ai du ajouter 3 lignes au xorg.conf
<mathben> GringoStar: il a plus simple, je viens de voir ça : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=400095
<GringoStar> Quelques chose comme sleepmode = 0 blankscreen =0 et un troisieme
<mathben> pour les dernières versions d'ubuntu, il avait un fichier de configuration à modifier
<GringoStar> merci je vérifi...
<mathben> http://linux.ittoolbox.com/groups/technical-functional/linuxadmin-l/how-to-disable-sleep-mode-in-linux-1638523
<mathben> ha, c'est ça que tu parles je crois :p
<mathben> c'est le fun google... sauf pour les recherches de can :(
<mathben> je cherche comment rediriger un /dev/usbcanII0 vers un interface dans ifconfig
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<GringoStar> Salut
<mathben> d2_racing: bonsoir
<GringoStar> c'est quoi un can?
<mathben> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Controller_Area_Network
<mathben> en résumé, on utilise ça pour communiquer d'un périphérique à une autre
<mathben> c'est utiliser dans des véhicules par exemples
<mathben> ou un sous-marin :p
<GringoStar> Tu te fabrique un sous-marin dans ton garage?
<mathben> non, dans un club étudiant
<GringoStar> cool l'ETS?
<mathben> oui
<GringoStar> hélios?
<mathben> c'est dur faire des recherches avec le mot can... can be?
<mathben> non, sonia
<mathben> lol, c'est quoi hélios?
<GringoStar> un vieux projet de l'ets
<mathben> ok, leur site n'existe plus 
<mathben> http://helios.etsmtl.ca 
<GringoStar> Ils  doivent encore détenir plusieur records...
<mathben> mais... ils font quoi?
<mathben> il a 2 clubs de sous-marin présentement : homer et sonia
<GringoStar> Un sous-marin à propulsion humaine
<mathben> homer est un sous-marin à propulsion humaine et qui sont toujours premier
<GringoStar> oups c'était homer!?!
<mathben> ha, ils aurait donc changer de nom :o
<mathben> je crois qu'il a aucun électronique dans ce sous-marin :p
<mathben> http://sonia.etsmtl.ca/en
<mathben> mon club
<GringoStar> Google est mon ami... je reviens
<GringoStar> capteurs seulement?
<mathben> hein?
<mathben> mais il se peut qu'il ait des capteurs (homer), je ne sais pas, j'ai dit n'importe quoi tantôt finalement
<mathben> il a aussi le club de canoe en béton, mais lui, il a vraiment aucun électronique :p
<GringoStar> http://www.centrehelios.org/fr/index.html  
<GringoStar> c'est les  héoliennes
<mathben> hoo :o
<GringoStar> C'est d'ancient étudiants de l'ETS
<GringoStar> Donc pour ton "can" le seul conseil que je peux te donné est de regarder du coté des tunners
<GringoStar> Tu sais... les civic montées...
<mathben> lol?
<mathben> en tout cas, où as-tu étudier GringoStar ?
<GringoStar> Je connais aussi un forum dédié à des gars qui montent des vélos électriques absolument dingue du genre 100kmh et 200 km d'autonomie...!!!
<mathben> j'ai trouvé de quoi, je dois expérimenter (pour mon problème de can)
<GringoStar> J'ai jamais fini mes études... ça viens des livres ou d'internet
<GringoStar> Peut-etre que ces gars utilise ce genre de connections...
<GringoStar> Je vais essayé de retrouver le lien
<GringoStar> Je reviens
<GringoStar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xThvXMTMuXA
<mathben> merci, je dois quitter les métro, ça ferme tôt je crois...
<mathben> ha, c'est minuit et demi, j'ai encore du temps :p
<GringoStar> http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=24610
<GringoStar> cA c'est leur forum
<GringoStar> Beaucoup d'info sur l'électrique homemade
<GringoStar> J'avais pas vu le video dans la neige
<GringoStar> Imagine 70 kmh dans la neige a velo la nuit!
<mathben> ha, je crois en avoir entendu parlé, il a un prof qui était dans ce club
<GringoStar> Je dois partir 
<GringoStar> a+
<mathben> bonne nuit
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, ton supplice doit achever là?
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, il est fini.... ca fait 32 minutes :)
<sipherdee> je reviens de l'hôpital et c'est avec plaisir que ce rendez-vous soit derrière moi!
<cyphermox> sipherdee, toi aussi?
<cyphermox> gaspoucho, salut
<gaspoucho> salut
<sipherdee> oui, on m'a appelé hier pour un examen que j'attendais depuis 15 mois.
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-12
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<qwebirc98643> bonjours
<qwebirc98643> J'ai un gros problème quand je démarre mon pc dual boot Windows xp pro /Ubuntu 10.10 sa me marque: error: no such partition
<qwebirc98643> grub rescue
<Musashimaru> ben ton disque avec linux est reconnu par le bios?
<qwebirc98643> oui
<qwebirc22919> re bonjour problème régler pour le error: no such partition grub rescue
<qwebirc22919> mais j'ai un autre problème sur un tchat sa me dit: impossible de continuer avec les paramètres de sécurité
<deuxpi> pour grub, je ne connais pas assez ça... pour le problème sur la passerelle web il faut peut-être que tu installes manuellement le certificat "racine" utilisé par Freenode qui est dans le paquet "ca-certificates"
<qwebirc22919> hum
<deuxpi> c'est pas aussi grave que ça en a l'air probablement
<qwebirc22919> je trouve sa quand même étrange avant j'y allais sans problème
<qwebirc22919> comment j'ouvre ca-certificates?
<deuxpi> avec la logithèque, ou synaptic
<deuxpi> mais c'est peut-être juste une histoire de certificat expiré du côté du serveur, c'est difficile à dire
<qwebirc22919> j'ai trouver mais comment aller instaler la racine dedans
<deuxpi> surtout si ça marchait avant sans rien avoir changé
<deuxpi> oh, le paquet les installe à un endroit accessible pour les applications
<qwebirc22919> je crois pas le certificat sois expiré
<qwebirc22919> ??? donc je suis pas à la bonne place?
<qwebirc22919> -.- J'ai hâte de terminer le secondaire pour aller faire ma thechnique en informatique je vais pouvoir me debug tout seule
<kanouk> bonjour
#ubuntu-qc 2011-03-13
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> kanouk: bosoir
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman :)
<kanouk> comment va?
<Ankman> oui,toi
<Ankman> ?
<kanouk> bien aussi merci
<Ankman> :-)
<kanouk> je cherche un logiciel pour créer une image iso bootable de tout son système, qui en connait un?
<KimLaroux> un backup?
<kanouk> bien j'aimerais créer une image iso bootable de tout mon système au cas où il viendrait à planter, pour que je puisse le réinstaller en entier
<kanouk> c'est parce que là je viens de terminer de tout le configurer et j'aimerais avoir une image intacte
<KimLaroux> pourquoi bootable?
<kanouk> une image iso que je graverais sur cd
<KimLaroux> hhmm
<KimLaroux> ça sonne trop WIndows ça
<kanouk> ?
<KimLaroux> tu peux simplement utiliser tar pour faire une archive du system au complet
<kanouk> je m'y connais pas vraiment
<KimLaroux> tu es comment en anglais?
<kanouk> bien quand je lis j'arrive à me débrouiller
<KimLaroux> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<kanouk> merci je regarde ça
<KimLaroux> je fais ça à tout les mois, le fichier a même pas 3 gb
<kanouk> ok
<KimLaroux> j'exclue les directoires lourd comme /home
<KimLaroux> et je backup mes documents d'une autre manière
<kanouk> et comment tu ferais pour réinstaller si jamais tu avais un plantage?
<kanouk> ah ok c'est indiqué d'après ce que je peux voir
<KimLaroux> à partir d'un LiveCD
<KimLaroux> ça m'est arrivé une fois
<kanouk> je vais essayer de décortiquer tout ça
<KimLaroux> j'ai formaté; puis installé à neuf
<KimLaroux> après l'installation, j'ai supprimé tout / et ensuite décompressé mon archive à la place
<kanouk> tu as installé à neuf avec le cd original de ta distribution?
<KimLaroux> si tu suprime pas / avant de copier les fichiers tu te retrouve souvent avec des copies de fichiers qui ne vont pas bien enssemble
<KimLaroux> oui
<kanouk> ok
<KimLaroux> il doit avoir une autre manière plus simple... je l'ai fait seulement car je ne voulais pas configurer manuellement mes partitions =P
<kanouk> ok
<KimLaroux> d'après  moi, un backup de fichiers est plus efficace qu'un backup d'iso car tu ne copie pas les erreurs et problème de formatage
<KimLaroux> tu repard sur des partitions neuves
<kanouk> je saisis un peu
<KimLaroux> de plus, copier un iso veut dire copier bit par bit tout le DD
<kanouk> j'ai jamais fait
<KimLaroux> alors pour une partition de 250gb, tu cré un iso de 250gb
<KimLaroux> pas très pratique quand les fichiers du système de fond même pas 3gb
<kanouk> ouais
<KimLaroux> mais bon il a plusieurs manière de faire de backups
<kanouk> je crois même que j'ai un logiciel par défaut d'installé sur mon système pour le faire mais je sais pas encore comment
<kanouk> m'en servir
<KimLaroux> Ah, ouai c'est rendu à mode ces logiciels
<KimLaroux> je crois que tu dois booter dessus
<kanouk> j'en sais rien 
<KimLaroux> c'est comme un autre OS installé
<KimLaroux> mais faut voir si Ubuntu ne l'a pas effacé pendant l'installation
<kanouk> j'ai seulement une partie de paquets d'ubuntu d'installée
<kanouk> une partie de lucid
<KimLaroux> que veux-tu dire par une partie?
<kanouk> j'ai installé puppy lucid
<kanouk> idéal pour mon vieux portable
<KimLaroux> Ah ok
<kanouk> tu dois connaître?
<KimLaroux> t'a pas essayé la version netbook?
<KimLaroux> Je ne connais pas les versions par nom
<kanouk> bah j'ai essayé tout plein de chose oui et netbook en particulier
<kanouk> tout plein de distros plutôt
<kanouk> et puppy est ce que j'ai trouvé de mieux pour mon portable
<kanouk> j'ai installé la toute nouvelle version puppy lucid
<kanouk> et ça me permet d'installer des paquets d'ubuntu 
<KimLaroux> puppy c'est une distro?
<kanouk> oui
<KimLaroux> ou une version?
<kanouk> distro
<KimLaroux> http://puppylinuxnews.org/
<kanouk> et la toute dernière version c'est la 5.2
<kanouk> mais ils en sont à la version 5.2 qui est lucid
<kanouk> file:///usr/share/doc/index.html
<KimLaroux> lol
<kanouk> quoi?
<kanouk> et elle est super
<KimLaroux> tu viens de me donner un lien vers un fichier sur ton pc
<kanouk> avant j'avais la toutou
<kanouk> je sais
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> et ça fait quoi ça?
<KimLaroux> bah, moi je peux pas voir les fichiers sur ton pc =P
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> attend
<kanouk> http://puppylinux.org/wikka/Puppy52
<KimLaroux> C'est minimal
<kanouk> tu peux installer les programmes que tu veux
<kanouk> la plupart
<kanouk> tu choisis des dépôts d'ubuntu
<kanouk> tantôt j'ai installé des programmes d'ubuntu
<kanouk> et ça marche à merveille
<kanouk> tu peux vérifier les dépendances avant l'installation
<kanouk> et tout se fait tout seul
<KimLaroux> alors c'est une version toute nue de Ubuntu
<KimLaroux> intéressant
<kanouk> à peu près ça :-D
<kanouk> mais j'ai pas encore réussi à faire fonctionner le plugin G'mic pour gimp
<kanouk> je viens de voir iso master dans la liste de paquets et qui est installé par défaut
<kanouk> @ +++
<Ironwind25> salut je veut installer le paquet mplex et sa me fait se beau probleme ironwind25@ironwind25-laptop:~$ mplex Le programme « mplex » n'est pas installé.  Vous pouvez l'installer en saisissant : sudo apt-get install mjpegtools ironwind25@ironwind25-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install mjpegtools E: Impossible de verrouiller /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Ressource temporairement non disponible) E: Impossible de verrouiller le r
<Ironwind25> ??? comment resoudre sa
<Ironwind25> c`est en rapport avec graver un cd sous brasero
<Ironwind25> et dvd aussi
<Ironwind25> merci a l`avance
<IdleOne> Ironwind25: ferme Synaptic et essaye de nouveau
<Ironwind25> il me dise de l`installer manuellement j essaie de le mettre manuelle et il me dise qu un autre programme l`utilise???Comprens pus rien
<IdleOne> Ironwind25: je puex tapper en englais?
<IdleOne> peux*
<deuxpi> au pire, je peux traduire ;)
<IdleOne> deuxpi: he needs to close Synaptic or Software Centre, that is what is holding the /lock file
<IdleOne> if he close the package manager he has running he will be able to run the sudo command
<deuxpi> yep
<deuxpi> Ironwind25: il y a un mécanisme "lock" qui interdit d'avoir plus d'un gestionnaire de paquets qui tournent en même temps
<IdleOne> the /lock file is created when any one of the package managers is in use to prevent installation of conflicting packages by multiple package managers
<deuxpi> Ironwind25: pour utiliser les commandes sur le terminal, il faut s'assurer 
<IdleOne> errr
<deuxpi> argh
<IdleOne> I hate Ping
<IdleOne> lol
<deuxpi> and Peer
<IdleOne> yeah]
<deuxpi> he always closes connections
<IdleOne> Also the /lock file error should be changed, When using a GUI package manager you should be told to use the same gui to install the package or it should say "Close this GUI and run: sudo ...."
<IdleOne> but they have to change that in the English packages first.
<deuxpi> yes, the message looks like a programming error to the user, but it is quite common
<deuxpi> this bug would be a good example of the kind of problems to dig during a global/bug jam
<deuxpi> anyone can easily participate
 * deuxpi is taking notes :)
<d2_racing> bonjour
<gringostar> Salut
<gringostar> J'ai encore formaté...
<Ironwind25> salut tlm petit probleme je prend brasero pour graver un dvd et sa me dit de installer manuellement mplex j`essaie de le mettre manuellement et sa me dit dans le terminal qui peut installer le paquet suivant car il est en cours d`utilisation
<Ironwind25> merci a l`avance
<gringostar> Je crois qu'il s'agit d'un probleme de dépendance...
<Ironwind25> ensuite dans le terminal sa me dit sa mjpegtools mplex-2 version 1.9.0 (2.2.7) Usage: mplex [params] -o <output filename pattern> <input file>...           %d in the output file name is by segment count   where possible params are: --verbose|-v num   Level of verbosity. 0 = quiet, 1 = normal 2 = verbose/debug --format|-f fmt   Set defaults for particular MPEG profiles   [0 = Generic MPEG1, 1 = VCD, 2 = user-rate VCD, 3 = Gene
<Ironwind25> comment faire pour resoudre sa? gringostar
<gringostar> Je suis loin d'être une référence ici mais je sais que apt-get a une fonction pour retrouver les packages qui sont manquant...
<Ironwind25> as tu la commande du termianl
<gringostar> je cherche dans man apt
<Ironwind25> Toutes les applications et bibliothèques nécessaires ne sont pas installées.
<Ironwind25> Installez manuellement le logiciel suivant et essayez à nouveau : mplex (greffon GStreamer).
<Ironwind25> c`est ce message qui s`affiche
<gringostar> tu utilise le terminal pour installer?
<gringostar> J'ai trouvé le manuel de mplex http://linux.die.net/man/1/mplex mais je ne crois pas que ce soit ton probleme
<Ironwind25> oui je prend le termianl ou le gestionnaire de paquet celui qui est moin de trouble pour toi
<gringostar> Tu peux utiliser apt-get check pour vérifier les dépendances
<gringostar> Il devrait t'indiquer s'il manque quelques choses
<Ironwind25> je met juste apt-get ou il a d autre chose
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install mjpegtools
<Ironwind25> mjpegtools mplex-2 version 1.9.0 (2.2.7
<Ironwind25> ye deja la 
<IdleOne>  ce quoi l'erreur exact?
<gringostar> IdleOne sera meilleur que moi pour t'aider...
<IdleOne> je crois pas :)
<Ironwind25> Toutes les applications et bibliothèques nécessaires ne sont pas installées.Installez manuellement le logiciel suivant et essayez à nouveau : mplex (greffon GStreamer).c`est ca
<Ironwind25> c`est avec braseo
<Ironwind25> brasero
<gringostar> Il s'agit d'un message d'erreur de brasero et non pas de apt-get?
<Ironwind25> c`est un message de brasero
<gringostar> dans un terminal essai:  apt-get check
<Ironwind25> E: Impossible d'ouvrir le fichier verrou /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission non accordée) E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire d'administration (/var/lib/dpkg/). Avez-vous les privilèges du superutilisateur ?tiens c est justement ca que ca me dis quand je veut le mettre manuellement
<gringostar> sudo apt-get check
<gringostar> désolé j'avais oublié...
<Ironwind25> ecture des listes de paquets... Fait Construction de l'arbre des dépendances        Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
<Ironwind25> c est ca que sa donne
<gringostar> Oui j'ai le meme résultat
<Ironwind25> E: Impossible d'ouvrir le fichier verrou /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission non accordée) E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire d'administration (/var/lib/dpkg/). Avez-vous les privilèges du superutilisateur ?D apres moi e probleme est la dedans
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> sudo rm-rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<IdleOne> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<IdleOne> et
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gringostar> les privileges superutilisateur tu les optient en faisant "sudo" au début de ta commande. C'est pour dire à l'ordi que tu es l'administrateur.
<gringostar> puis il te demmade ton mot de passe
<Ironwind25> root@ironwind25-laptop:/home/ironwind25# rm-rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock rm-rf : commande introuvable
<Ironwind25> ???
<IdleOne> avec un espace entre rm et -rf
<IdleOne> et sudo au debut
<Ironwind25> ironwind25@ironwind25-laptop:~$ sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock ironwind25@ironwind25-laptop:~$ 
<IdleOne> ok
<Ironwind25> sa me ramene au depart
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ironwind25> min
<IdleOne> toute sur une ligne
<Ironwind25> c est ca que je fais tout sur un ligne pis sa me ramene au depart
<IdleOne> bien
<Ironwind25> ironwind25@ironwind25-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update Atteint http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release.gpg Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/main Translation-fr       Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/restricted Translation-fr Atteint http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release.gpg                          Atteint http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-fr     
<IdleOne> c'est normale
<IdleOne> bon maintenant essaye brasero encore
<gringostar> Il dit qu'il a rejoint le serveur
<Ironwind25> ok
<Ironwind25> min
<IdleOne> les fichier Translation sont ignorer, t'en fait pas.
<Ironwind25> Toutes les applications et bibliothèques nécessaires ne sont pas installées.Installez manuellement le logiciel suivant et essayez à nouveau : mplex (greffon GStreamer).Meme message d`erreur de braseo
<Ironwind25> brasero
<Ironwind25> bizarre pareil
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install gstreamer-tools
<Ironwind25> Toutes les applications et bibliothèques nécessaires ne sont pas installées.Installez manuellement le logiciel suivant et essayez à nouveau : mplex (greffon GStreamer).
<deuxpi> ça semble être le paquet "gstreamer-0.10-plugins-bad-muliverse" qui manque
<Ironwind25> encore la mem chose
<deuxpi> oops gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<IdleOne> comment as tu installer mplex?
<IdleOne> mplex is not in the repos. is it a part of gstreamer?
<IdleOne> brb
<Ironwind25> je l ai installer a partie de mjpegtools mplex-2 version 1.9.0 avec le gestionnaire de paquet
<deuxpi> Ironwind25: on dirait que c'est le module qui fait le pont entre mplex et le système Gstreamer (utilisé par plusieurs applications du bureau GNOME) qui manque
<deuxpi> (ref. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/112041 )
<Ironwind25> je l ai trouver le paquet gstreamer 0.10 plugins-bad-multiverse je l installe tu
<deuxpi> Ironwind25: je vérifie, mais ça fera pas de tort de l'installer ;)
<Ironwind25> kk
<Ironwind25> brasero operationnel les amies gravure en cours
<deuxpi> yay
<gringostar> cool
<Ironwind25> un grand merci tlm idleone gringostar et deuxpi
<IdleOne> good job deuxpi 
<Ironwind25> merci
<Ironwind25> juste un maudit paquet
<gringostar> Moi j'ai hate de comprendre le pourquoi de ce genre de problemes...
<deuxpi> launchpad est slow
<IdleOne> like always
<Ironwind25> excuser moi j avais pas pris xchat
<Ironwind25> dsl
<Ironwind25> haha
<gringostar> Moi je suis maintenant avec Xubuntu, c'est la 5eme distro que j'essai cette semaine... :)
<deuxpi> tsé c'est à ça que ça sert des Live CD ;P
<gringostar> Ouais ils y en avait 2 en livecd et les 2 install, je les ai buggées durant l'update...
<gringostar> Parcontre j'en ai une (ubuntu 10.04) en live usb persistent
<gringostar> Ça semble bien fonctionner mais je n'ai pas réussi à y mettre mon driver nvidia et faire en sorte qu'il ne se load pas s'il ne reconnait pas mon matériel
<gringostar> C'est donc un équivalent du livecd sans modifs mais sur lequel je peux sauvegarder
<gringostar> Quand meme pratique...
<gringostar> J'ai remarqué un probleme commun à chaque distro mais je crois que ça provient de mon matériel... 
<gringostar> durant le boot, apres le menu GRUB, parfois l'ordi gêle, le disque dur ne travaille plus j'ai un écran noir et un curseur blanc qui clignotte... Ça peut durrer plusieurs minutes sans rien faire. Puis je reboot et des fois ça fonctionne... d'autre non!
<deuxpi> ça m'a plus l'air d'un problème de disque que d'autre chose...
<gringostar> Est-ce qu'il y aurait un log qui pourrait me donner plus d'info sur ça?
<deuxpi> en fait, dans grub tu peux essayer de démarrer en "recovery"
<gringostar> tout de suite ou la prochaine fois que j'ai ce probleme?
<deuxpi> la prochaine fois que tu démarres, tu peux essayer cette option
<deuxpi> ça va donner un peu plus d'information sur ce qui se passe
<gringostar> merci
<gringostar> Ça m'est arrivé aussi avec le live cd de backtrack et comme il donne beaucoup d'information sur ce qui se passe durant le boot, j'ai vu que ça se produisait toujours durant la séquence : Loading Hardware Drivers...
<deuxpi> le "recovery" devrait donner le même genre d'info
<gringostar> Encore merci, je te reviendrai là-dessus
<deuxpi> aussi certaines personnes ont du succès en ajoutant l'option "acpi=off" à la ligne de chargement du kernel
<gringostar> je googlize...
<gringostar> Je vois que ça a un lien avec le power management mais comme j'utilise un laptop qui n'a pas de pile... je me fou un peu de la gestion d'énergie...
<gringostar> Je vais attendre de voir se que donnera le recovery mais j'en prend bonne notes...
<deuxpi> en googlant, tu peux ajouter le modèle de ton ordi ; des fois les fabricants aiment bien ajouter des attrapes :)
<gringostar> Found this: Finally got around to working out why my laptop always seems to run like a dog, apparently the CPU was being permanently throttled back to 800MHz (even on AC), even though it's a 2.2GHz (Athlon 64 3400) processor. Managed to get it play at full speed by renabling ACPI on boot - which reminded me why I turned ACPI off in the first place - for some reason pretty much the whole USB system doesn't work with it on!
<gringostar> C'est donc cpu speed ou usb ?
<gringostar> Ce n'est pas le meme processeur mais j'ai du le tweaker pour qu'il tourne à pleine vitesse
<gringostar> En utilisant l'aplet de power management
<deuxpi> ouais, ça se peut que désactiver acpi empêche de changer certaines options
<deuxpi> d'un autre côté, c'est normal qu'un cpu ne roule pas à 100% tout le temps
<gringostar> oui mais je le pousse à 100% avant de jouer un gros jeu ou un film en fullscreen
<gringostar> sinon ça lag
<deuxpi> typiquement il y a un gestionnaire "sur demande" qui ajuste tout ça automatiquement
<gringostar> J'ai aussi une fonction bios pour les performances du cpu mais je n'y ai jamais touché
<gringostar> Je suis maintenant en recovery mode et en low graphic
<gringostar> reboot
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Musashimaru> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir Musashimaru 
<Ankman> oO
<kanouk> hello Ankman :)
<Ankman> kanouk:  hallo
<kanouk> je m'amuse avec gimp :D
<Ankman> :-)
<kanouk> suis contente je suis parvenue à installer G'MIC plugin
<kanouk> sous puppy lucid
<Ankman> j'ai fait une suggestion pour les rammes de la STM avec gimp
<Ankman> linux metro *g*
<kanouk> hein?
<kanouk> je comprends pas ce que tu veux dire Ankman :-D
<Ankman> tu connais le "design poll" de l'exterieur des nouveaux "metro cars"?
<kanouk> non :(
<Ankman> oh
<Ankman> ne prend le metro?
<kanouk> non
<Ankman> ah
<Ankman> http://ank.homelinux.org/tux_metro-car.jpg
#ubuntu-qc 2012-03-05
<madame> salut
<cyphermox> madame: bonjour
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: apparemment gnome-keyring risque d'être mis à jour alors seahorse risque d'être moins problématique
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ah oui? cool
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: y'a un ffe?
<cyphermox> pas encore, je doute
<mdeslaur> ou c'est le standing de gnome?
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: jbicha doit en parler avec pitti, donc ca va aller à demain
<mdeslaur> ok
<cyphermox> apparemment que c'est requis par gnome-shell maintenant
#ubuntu-qc 2012-03-09
<kiizer> bonjour
#ubuntu-qc 2012-03-10
<MagicFab> mdeslaur, ping
<MagicFab> mdeslaur, j'ai remarqué tes contributions au dialogue de screensaver dans 12.04... je me demandais si tu sais si le boutton "switch user' va revenir ?
<Ankman> allo MagicFab
<Ankman> posting a note in the ubuntu forum doesn't neccessarily mean that a maintainer would have a look into it?
<Ankman> i seem to have had a problem with the do-release-upgrade program, as it hangs in the middle somewhere when running without X, as it seems to display a message in X and connot open the display. i consider this as a design-flaw as i would think do-release-upgrade is meant to run in text mode only
<MagicFab> Ankman, forum? Probablement le pire endroit pour laisser un commentaire pour un dev.
<Ankman> ok
<MagicFab> Wow, je viens de trouver - mdeslaur nevermind - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/950583
#ubuntu-qc 2012-03-11
<zakidine> Bonsoir 
<Ankman> zakidine: allo
<zakidine> Coucou Ankman 
<Ankman> yep
<Ankman> g'nite
<cyphermox> Ankman,  indeed many developers don't look at the forums.  It's mostly just launchpad bug reports or irc. Bug sounds like a flaw but maybe it just acts that way because there was a DISPLAY set
<Ankman> cyphermox: thanks
<Ankman> i removed $DISPLAY now. will see when the new version comes in
#ubuntu-qc 2013-03-04
<cyphermox> edve: bah, en principe
<cyphermox> edve: faudra aussi planifier pour Debian, quand il va sortir
<cyphermox> ca devrait arriver bientôt en principe 
<edve> D'accord laisse moi savoir des dates qui sera choisi ! 
#ubuntu-qc 2015-03-02
<qcjn> comment faire pour mettre 13.04 en francais
<Max_LeLiseux> qcjn, tu réinstalle sans toucher à ton homme et ton swap mais en français
<Max_LeLiseux> home *
<denis> qcjn tu l'installe en FRANCE lolll
<Max_LeLiseux> lolll de
<cyphermox> qcjn: pour installer en francais ou pour changer la langue une fois l' installation complétée?
<Max_LeLiseux> je pense que c'est ça qui veut cyphermox 
#ubuntu-qc 2015-03-03
<Max_LeLiseux> avec links2 quand je l'avais, je n'arrivais pas à me connecter à Twitter/Facebook ou autre site demandant une connexion, pourquoi ? C'est se qui ma fait revenir à firefox
<denis> ou je peux étudier le java ?
<cyphermox> denis: http://openclassrooms.com/courses/apprenez-a-programmer-en-java
<denis> merci cyphermox 
<Max_LeLiseux> Dans Links2, j'aimerais configurer mon fichier de destination pour les téléchargement
<cyphermox> Max_LeLiseux: man links2
<Max_LeLiseux> quoi
<cyphermox> roule la commande "man links2", ca va tout te dire
<Max_LeLiseux> j'ai fait la commande max links2 et j'ai rien dans le dossier ni dans téléchargement
<cyphermox> non, man links2
<cyphermox> ca te sort le manuel
<cyphermox> links2 par défaut enregistre tes téléchargements dans le dossier courant
<Max_LeLiseux> correct cyphermox , j'ai régler mon troub
<Max_LeLiseux> merci quand même
<Max_LeLiseux> quelqu'un ma aider #ubuntu-fr
<cyphermox> -download-dir
<cyphermox> le probleme c'est que si tu cherches pas un peu tu trouveras pas, mais les manuels disent souvent ce genre de chose
<cyphermox> qwebirc55654: bonjour
<cyphermox> Max_LeLiseux, tu vas au Linux meetup ce soir? 
<Max_LeLiseux> non rien de prevu, pourquoi ?
<cyphermox> Question comme ça 
<Max_LeLiseux> bon Yves1 a changer de nom lolll
<Max_LeLiseux> de nick
<Yves1> C'est que notre café Internet (MineCraft) est en marche
<Yves1> J'ai un clone qui est arrivé avant moi
<Yves1> Un clone de mon ordi
<Max_LeLiseux> ok
<Max_LeLiseux> tantôt, me suis installer Links2 pour remplacer firefox dans certain tache (recherche, download films/musiques/images)
<Max_LeLiseux> certaines
<MagicFab> Yves1, connaissez-vous Minetest? 
 * Ankman connait Mind Walker. premier joue par Amiga il avait en 1986
#ubuntu-qc 2015-03-04
<Yves1> Bonjour et bienvenue Claude
<Yves1> T'es là Ank?
<Yves1> Ankman: Hi bro
<Max_LeLiseux> bon toutes est très très configurer dans Links2, j'suis juste pas capable de faire des copier/coller
<Yves1> Késako Links2?
<Yves1> Salut Max :)
<Max_LeLiseux> oui
<Yves1> C'est quoi Links2?
<Max_LeLiseux> est-ce que tu utilise Linux ?
<Yves1> Sûr
<Max_LeLiseux> et tu connais pas Links2 ?
<Yves1> depuis.....   je ne sais plus.  Mais oui.  Winchose c'est pour....  
<Yves1> et je ne connais pas Links2
<Yves1> alors
<Yves1> qu'est-ce?
<Yves1> Instruit-moi
<Max_LeLiseux> un navigateur internet pour petite configuration
<Yves1> Ça me revient.
<Max_LeLiseux> min j'te donne la page
<Yves1> Firefox trop lourd pour ta machine?
<Max_LeLiseux> sa dépend quel tache
<Yves1> Les flash?
<Yves1> Java?
<Max_LeLiseux> j'ai désactiver flash et java j'ai pas
<Yves1> Ta machine date que quand?
<Max_LeLiseux> firefox me sert juste pour twitter/facebook pis mes torrent
<Yves1> *de
<Max_LeLiseux> pour le reste c'est sur links2
<Max_LeLiseux> tiens Yves1 , la page : http://links.twibright.com/
<Yves1> Je vais voir
<Yves1> J'vois le style
<Yves1> mais mon firefox marche à merveille sur mon vieux truc de 20 ans...
<Yves1> Je retourne lire
<Max_LeLiseux> quel version ?
<Yves1> 14.04
<Max_LeLiseux> ok me semblais aussi
<Yves1> Au début j'avais Lucid, moins gourmand
<Yves1> mais 14.04 s'est montré aussi performant
<Yves1> Lucid est LTS (Long time service) aussi
<Max_LeLiseux> ok mais quel version de firefox
<Yves1> 1 min je vais voir
<Yves1> 36.0
<IdleOne> Long Term Support
<IdleOne> :)
<Yves1> Salut Idle
<Max_LeLiseux> sa ralenti pas yves ?
<Yves1> Non
<Yves1> Je croyais que si
<Yves1> mais finalement non
<Yves1> ça demande un peu plus de mémoire
<Yves1> rien de plus
<Yves1> Mon CPU est presqu'à zéro, ma mémoire ne sert presque juste comme cache
<Yves1> Charge du système zéro
<Yves1> IdleOne: Je cherchais avec Ank comment transférer des gros fichiers en temps réel...  Je crois qu'il était proche de la solution
<Yves1> mais as-tu toi aussi une idée?
<Yves1> Genre : Copy "Pompiers en chaleur" to Max
<Yves1> hihi
<Yves1> C'est pour MineCraft
<Yves1> Mox
<Yves1> je copie et colle
<Yves1> 22:14:27 - Yves1 : Au début j'avais Lucid, moins gourmand
<Yves1> 22:14:43 - Yves1 : mais 14.04 s'est montré aussi performant
<Yves1> 22:15:13 - Yves1 : Lucid est LTS (Long time service) aussi
<Yves1> 22:15:49 - Max_LeLiseux : ok mais quel version de firefox
<Yves1> 22:16:04 - Yves1 : 1 min je vais voir
<Yves1> 22:16:24 - Yves1 : 36.0
<Yves1> 22:16:31 - IdleOne : Long Term Support
<Yves1> 22:16:36 - IdleOne : :)
<Yves1> 22:16:49 - Yves1 : Salut Idle
<Yves1> 22:16:53 - Max_LeLiseux : sa ralenti pas yves ?
<Yves1> 22:17:02 - Yves1 : Non
<Yves1> 22:17:07 - Yves1 : Je croyais que si
<Yves1> 22:17:11 - Yves1 : mais finalement non
<Yves1> 22:17:29 - Yves1 : ça demande un peu plus de mémoire
<Yves1> désolé pour le spam mais si cypher est là.  Bien ça aide.
<Yves1> Y'a un truc de IP à IP en terminal
<Yves1> mais ça se complique lorsque l'on utilise un routeur
<Yves1> Ank pense qu'un ajustement dans Firefox se répercute sur Thunderbird pour ça
<Yves1> à l'étude...
<Max_LeLiseux> re
<Ankman> wb
<gabriel__> salut tlm j'ai un petit bug , depuis la dernière panne de courant,  mon pc freeze sur le bootscreen je suis avec xubuntu 14.04, la moité de l'écran devien complètement noir et l'autre ½ je peu voir le curseur et le bouger.... si je passe par le mode recovery et que je continue avec le démarrage normal ca fonctionne
<Ankman> "petit bug"... haha ;-)
<Ankman> essayer boot en safe mode
<Ankman> well...
<avoine> ça donne pas beaucoup de temps pour répondre ça!
<cyphermox> il faudrait plus qu'il démarre avec un kernel précédent
<cyphermox> il a du faire une mise à jour du kernel, des drivers nvidia ou ATI et le nouveau driver explose
<Ankman> je croit booting VESA en GUI marche. si linux il-meme boot (sorry for my bad french)
#ubuntu-qc 2015-03-05
<Yves1> svp quelqu'un pourrait me trouver la page où l'on expose l'intérêt de plusieurs clients à la fois.
<Yves1> Je suis vanné et j'ai besoin de ça
<Yves1> Que de ça, en fait, j'ai passé 3 heures avec le Maire à parler de MineCraft
<Yves1> Il insiste pour que les participants à ce forum y aient accès
<Yves1> Gratuitement
<Yves1> Je veux comparer le prix des Clients lorsque l'on en achète plusieurs
<Yves1> Merci à l'avance.  Moi je vais me coucher, je dois aider mon fermier avec ses logiciels windows...  en Ubuntu.
<Yves1> Dodo
#ubuntu-qc 2015-03-06
<Guest79100> Besoin d'un conseil à propos d'une avarie générale en VBOX
<denis> salut
<Yves1> denis: Réponds à mes courriels svp
<Yves1> À tous :
<Yves1> Le maire de Saint-Camille utilisera son droit de veto s'il le faut pour notre projet démarre le plus rapidement possible.
<Yves1> Il n'y aura aucun-aucun abus sur notre serveur.
<Yves1> Voyez le documentaire de La facture :
<Yves1> http://ici.radio-canada.ca/tele/la-facture/2014-2015/segments/reportage/1247/minecraft-jeu-ordinateur-enfant-couteux-prix-virtuel?isAutoPlay=1
<cyphermox> c'est un peu ridicule que les gens ne se rendent pas compte des arnaques
<cyphermox> il manque tellement d'information dans le reportage
<Yves1> Vrai
<cyphermox> surtout que c'est tous des trucs créables gratuits
<cyphermox> ceci dit; vous controlez votre serveur alors c'est pas un problème
<cyphermox> en y limitant les administrateurs
<Yves1> Vu
<cyphermox> assez simple somme toute, le problème réel là est vraiment plutot un parent peu responsable, et un enfant qui agit comme un enfant agirait
<cyphermox> Yves1: or, je ne recommende absoluement pas de faire votre ville sur le serveur de quelqu'un d'autre
<cyphermox> montez votre propre serveur, pour y maintenir le controle total, ou alors utilisez le système des Realms qui permet de monter son serveur rapidement et facilement, moyennant une somme par mois
<Yves1> Notre organisme offre le serveur et le contrlera
<Yves1> Le serveur ne peut être monté chez nous gratuitement?
<cyphermox> bien sur
<cyphermox> mais gratuitement est un bien grand mot dans ce cas
<cyphermox> ca coute la connexion internet, qui doit venir avec une IP fixe ou autre méthode pour rester disponible.
<cyphermox> ca coute la machine qui fait tourner le serveur minecraft
<cyphermox> avec tout ce que ca implique, suffisemment de mémoire, et pour une bonne performance, pas d'autres truc qui y tournent pour prendre du CPU ou mémorie
<cyphermox> il y a donc un investissement initial à faire
<cyphermox> (ca, c'est sans compter le temps de construire votre monde, si c'est pour faire de quoi à l'image de la ville, ca peut prendre beaucoup de temps)
<Yves1> Vu
<Yves1> (Je suis avec Electro sur minetest-fr)
<Yves1> J'adore la communauté Ubuntu :)
<avoine> cyphermox: ça t'ai déjà arrivé que ton téléphone ce connecte plus sur le réseau de ton fournisseur?
<avoine> avec le dernier update, dans "téléphone portable" -> founisseur  j'ai aucun
<avoine> même si je redémarre, switch on/off mode avion,etc
<Yves1> Quelle version avoine?
<Yves1> d'Ubuntu?
<avoine> 16
<Yves1> Le Beta?
<avoine> je parle de la version téléphone
<avoine> non
<avoine> ubuntu phone quoi
<Yves1> J'connais pas.   Bonne chance.
<Yves1> Cependant
<Yves1> J'étudierai ça.  En fait, merci pour l'information.
<Yves1> ;)
<cyphermox> avoine: non, pas vu ca
<Yves1> sypher
<Yves1> svp dis-moi lorsque tu seras libre
<Yves1> cyphermox: ^
<cyphermox> jamais vraiment libre, pose ta question et je répond quand je peux
<Yves1> J'ai compilé minetest sur deux machines.  Je peux être client sur mon propre serveur.  Mais mon autre machine semble ne pas vouloir se brancher à 30000:30000
<Yves1> As-tu une idée de ce j'ai fait de travers?
<cyphermox> c'est quoi ca 30000:30000?
<Yves1> server port
<cyphermox> et tu l'écris comme ca dans le client?
<Yves1> il prend ça par défaut
<cyphermox> mais il faut que tu lui donne l'adresse IP ou le nom du serveur pour qu'il puisse se connecter
<Yves1> Si je coche public
<Yves1> comment puis-je dire à mon serveur de figurer dans la liste et le nommer?
<cyphermox> je sais pas, je connais pas minetest.
<cyphermox> mais tu dois pouvoir y connecter directement avec l'adresse IP
<Yves1> Merci
<Yves1> J'ai trouvé.  Merci.
#ubuntu-qc 2015-03-07
<ubuntu-drummond> salut la gang
<Ankman> ubuntu-drummond: 'llo
#ubuntu-qc 2015-03-08
<virusdunil> bonsoir tlm,un ptit nouveau sous kubuntu
<Ankman> i see.. *g*
 * Max_LeLiseux est parto se coucher
<Max_LeLiseux> j'aimerais créer un raccourci icône (sur le bureau) d'une application en mode console
<virusdunil> toc toc
<virusdunil> Juste une petite question...je viens d'install kubuntu et savoir si c le bon channel pour de l'aide...merci
<virusdunil> #test
#ubuntu-qc 2016-03-08
<benoit_> salut
<benoit_>  /join #ubuntu-ca
<benoit_>  /join #ubuntu-qc
#ubuntu-qc 2016-03-12
<qwebirc96056> salut, j'ai installé ubuntu sur un MacBook model :A1181 . J'ai un problème de wifi.
<qwebirc96056> La connection filaire est ok.
<qwebirc96056> le wifi me dit qu'il est connecter, mais je n'est pas accès a aucune page web.
<qwebirc96056> Tout fonctionne très bien sauf le wifi.
<Ankman> peu faire pings?
<Ankman> ping -c 1 4.2.2.1
<qwebirc96056> que veux-tu dire
<Ankman> ping -c 1 4.2.2.1
<Ankman> PING 4.2.2.1 (4.2.2.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Ankman> 64 bytes from 4.2.2.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=106 ms
<Ankman> --- 4.2.2.1 ping statistics ---
<Ankman> 1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms
<Ankman> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 106.454/106.454/106.454/0.000 ms
